# 580EX II + YN-568EX II



## ajphoto (Mar 24, 2017)

I have an easy question I think.

I now use two Canon 580EX II speedlights together with Yongnuo radio triggers. (YN622C II and YN622C-TX transmitter) which works perfect. What I would like to know is if two Yongnuo 568EX II flashes would work the same way together with the Canon flashes and the Yongnuo recievers/transmitter? I know that these Yongnuo flashes are compatible with Canon ETTL. Anyone with experience with this?

/Anders


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum, yes the Yongnuo 568EXII will work the same as the Canon flashes this is because they are TTL compatible. 

I use the 568EX II with my setup and I am able to adjust everything from the 5D3 menu. The on small issue you will have is the TX can only be put into 3 groups A/B/C so you will only really be able to manually control 3 flashes at a time the 4th flash will fire but at the power of the group it is in.


----------



## ajphoto (Mar 24, 2017)

FotosbyMike said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum, yes the Yongnuo 568EXII will work the same as the Canon flashes this is because they are TTL compatible.
> 
> I use the 568EX II with my setup and I am able to adjust everything from the 5D3 menu. The on small issue you will have is the TX can only be put into 3 groups A/B/C so you will only really be able to manually control 3 flashes at a time the 4th flash will fire but at the power of the group it is in.



Thanks for your reply. Sounds like the Yongnuo would work like as it was a Canon 580EX II. I am aware of the tree groups, and I don't think I will be needing any more than that for the time beeing. I am thinking of using two extra flashes to light up a white background for example, and that kind of stuff. Also to put two (or three) speedlights in one big octabox, and for that they can easily be the same group and power.

Another question is if the Yongnuo 568EX II differs a lot in flash power compared to the Canon 580EX II? Noticable? If not, I don't see any reason not to buy the Yongnuo instead. I know they don't have weather sealing and they don't work as a master? Anyway, thanks for your fast reply!

/Anders


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 27, 2017)

You are on the right track, adding more speed lights in a box is a great way to increase the power.

From what I have read and watched on YouTube the 568EXII is slightly under powered compared to the 580EXII. I am not sure of the numbers but it is not much especially for the price difference.

One thing that happened to my 568 is the clips on the battery door broke so it doesn't stay closed unless I have a rubber band around the door. I only shot in my house so it is not a big deal.


----------

